# Which booster for 7 year old?



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

My children are outgrowing the height limit on their Britax Regents. I intended to purchase high-backed boosters with 5pt harnesses. Months ago I read through pages of threads making notes about HBB's w/5pt harnesses. (I've since lost my notes but I remember the Britax Frontier was on the list.)

My children turned 7 in June, are ~60 pounds, 52.5" tall, and are starting second grade. They had no problems with the 5pt harness (besides twisted straps) but were teased several times in the school's carline and by neighborhood children and would prefer a less 'babyish' seat. Of course, that is not a reason to choose a less safe seat; I am just unsure of what they need at this age - booster, 5pt harness, etc. So few of their first grade classmates used boosters at all&#8230;I am beginning to question whether I go overboard. I want to make the safest decision but I hesitate to purchase an expensive seat that they will use for a very short time (i.e. the Britax Roundabouts that they outgrew in less than a year.)

What type of boosters are your children of similar ages/sizes using and how do you like them?

Thank you!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I would be comfortable putting them in a seat like the Graco Turbobooster if they are able to sit well in the seat for the entire car ride. My DSS 10 was still very fidgety at that age and needed the 5 pt harness to keep him safely restrained.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Britax Frontier is a combination seat (harness and then booster). Almost no neurotypical seven year olds need harnesses. Also, the harness height on the Frontier is the same as that on the Regent!

What you want is a high back booster that adjusts nice and tall. The two seats I would recommend are the Britax Parkway SGL and the Sunshine Kids Monterey. Although the Graco Turbobooster is a good seat, I do not recommend it for your children. If they are outgrowing the harness height of the Regent, they will only have another inch or so in the Turbobooster.

Because they are used to the harness, they will have to be 'booster trained'. This means they will have to depend on core muscle strength to stay upright, and they'll have to be taught not to abuse the freedom....no wiggling, bending over, or turning around.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you for the responses. I will take another look at the Britax Parkway SGL and the Sunshine Kids Monterey.

My daughter is not neurotypical but I did not think her issues will affect her ability to sit safely - but I was a little concerned. Recently they rode in someone else's car in backless boosters for the first time. They both sat beautifully - but they were very excited about the experience. I never thought about core strength. My daughter's core is weak - maybe I should discuss that aspect with her OT. My son has mild CP affecting him physically but not cognitively. I do not think it will be an issue - he is very strong and very tight. He is also more aware and concerned about safety than my daughter.

I've read posts that mention children falling asleep in the car being an issue when choosing a seat. My son tends to fall asleep in the car - but I wonder if it is partly because the Regent is so encasing and comfy.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

When children fall asleep in the car in a booster, they may slump forward out of the belt. In order to prevent this, teach them to cock their heads back, and lean them into the head wings to prevent slump. It is very important that their bodies remain correctly positioned beneath the belt even during sleep.

My oldest, almost seven, regularly sleeps safely AND soundly in his booster using this technique.

BecUse you say they are outgrowing the Regents, that means there are no more commercially available harnessed seats that will fit them. If you find that they cannot sit safely in boosters (in other words, their special needs prevent it, and you cannot just 'train' them to adjust) do post back, because there are non-commercially available options to pursue at that juncture. They can be EXTREMELY expensive, but fortunately medical insurance can alleviate some or all of the cost if you receive a doctor's prescription of medical necessity.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Maedze, Thank you again for all the assistance. I discussed it with my husband last night and he feels they are definitely ready for boosters. Their medical issues should not affect their ability to sit properly - I was a little concerned about my daughter's sensory issues. If the belt doesn't 'feel right' I was afraid she would move the belt or her body in an unsafe position. But, as my husband pointed out, we would need to work with her on this - just as we do about other sensory/control issues.

When my son sleeps, he does not slump forward...he leans his head to the side.

Thanks again.


----------



## PARENTTOKID (Sep 19, 2011)

Get the Britax Frontier 85 its an awesome carseat for bigger kids. As long as it has 85 in the name and they are for a kid up to 57 inches high both my 11 and 9 year old sons use one (the 11 yo is 95 bls but still fits perfectly) i will be glad to give u more informationon it. they are good seats


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If your 95# 11yo is using the harness in the Britax Frontier, that is dangerous. Life-threatening. Potentially deadly.

A physically and developmentally typical 11yo is very safe in a booster (even a backless booster). He is extremely unsafe in the harness of the Britax Frontier85.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

OP here...We ended up getting the Sunshine Kids Monterey. They're working great and the children sit wonderfully. Sometimes the seat belt gets hung up on the little arm rest on the booster seat and locks up - it is a bit of a PITA, but the 7yo's are able to fix it when it happens. We have a Sienna...maybe it is just the position of our belts. Unfortunately, we did not have a store near us that carries the Monterey or the Parkway SGL - so we couldn't try it in our car or with the children seated. All of our past seats were Britax, but the Monterey seemed like a better choice for us based on all we read.


----------

